# InDesignCS2, Mac, Application InDesign Unexpectedly Quit



## taramohr (Jan 30, 2006)

I am trying to print to a laser printer and/or color copier from my Mac G5 (10.3.9) from InDesign CS2 and the application keeps quitting and giving me this message "The application InDesign has unexpectedly quit." The system and other applications have not been affected. I was printing to these devices just 2 days ago with no problems.

I went to adobe's support and can't find anything about InDesign CS2, only CS.

HELP!....PLEASE!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

some steps i'd do.
1)turn the mac off, then back on, and try again.
2)creat a new user and try to print from that user.
3)try printing from a differnt computer.
4)try printing from a differnt app.
5)try printing a different file from cs.
6)do a print preview, then print from the preview app.
7)save as a pdf from the print diag box.
depending on which of these work, or don't work, will help us know where to look for the problem, weither its the app, the file, or the printing system.


----------

